# desktop HP Pavilion won't turn on



## sbbn (Oct 20, 2012)

My desktop computer won't turn on. It was running fine this morning, shut down normally. About 8 hours later I went to turn it on, but nothing.

The green light on the back is on. (I don't know what that means, honestly, I'm very much a layperson with this.) I switched out the power cord, but it didn't help. The surge protector it's plugged into is fine and shows no signs of a recent surge causing a problem, but just in case I plugged the computer directly into the wall, no result.

I was recently posting over in the Security forums for some trojan issues, but they were resolved several days ago. I don't think this is a virus issue at all. The computer is 3 1/2 years old.

If you have any suggestions, I would be very grateful!


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Test, or have tested, the power supply. Any reputable computer outlet should do this for you free. I might even trust the Geek Squad! Replacing, if bad, is generally an easy job. What model Pavilion do you have?


----------



## sbbn (Oct 20, 2012)

The model number is A6700Z.

To test the power supply, is there anything I can do manually? I took off the cover and don't see any lights on it, if that's helpful (I have no idea if there are SUPPOSED to be lights). Or do I need a tester to check it myself? Thanks.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

You'll need a power supply tester. Figure $10-$20.00 to buy. Here's one at Newegg...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-EMC-103012-Index-_-PCTools-_-99261023-L018A

Something you probably won't use very often. Call around, I'm sure you can find a place that will test it for free.


----------



## sbbn (Oct 20, 2012)

Best Buy might, but I know from experience that the two local computer shops won't even look at the computer without an $80 deposit. If this is hardware that needs to be replaced, I'm very likely going to have to do it myself.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, if you lived where I'm at, I'd test it for you free. Some businesses still do that. Recently had a flat tire repaired at Les Schwab at no charge. Guess who get's my tire business now?? Testing a PSU is a 2 minute job.


----------



## sbbn (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks C141. Of course, if you or anyone else has any other ideas on things to check, let me know.


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, the PSU is where you need to start. The stock PSU's that come with most off the shelf, mass produced computers are usually of low quality. There's a lot to be said about building your own PC.


----------



## fafundra (Nov 1, 2012)

When you say, "nothing", do you mean no fans or anything?


----------



## fafundra (Nov 1, 2012)

The reason I ask is:

I have a similar HP pavilion (p6142p: microATX, socket AM2) that I fear got too hot from dust never being cleaned out and had similar symptoms. In my case, the system would typically make it to the windows loading screen and then the video would give up, but there would be times where it would not come on at all but the fans would still run. It seemed like leaving it unplugged for a period of time would result in it getting farther along, but once it warmed up, it would not start at all.

I agree to start with the power supply since it's the easiest to troubleshoot. If your power supply tests fine, you might also check for bulging capacitors on the system board. You can google "bulging capacitors" for some examples of what they look like.


----------



## sbbn (Oct 20, 2012)

Fafundra - It does absolutely nothing.

C141 - I found a power supply pretty cheap, and am willing to take this out on my own and swap for new. Do you recommend any online guides for helping? My problem is that I have an A6700Z Pavilion and after taking off the cover, discovered it's probably an A6000 that HP just put "A6700Z" stickers on. None of the HP guides for the A6700Z show computers that look like mine. I just want to make sure I'm only taking out what is necessary to get the power supplies switched. Thanks.


----------



## sbbn (Oct 20, 2012)

I think the power button has become unplugged from the motherboard - that may have been my problem all along. Before I do anything else, can anyone tell me which port on the motherboard the button plugs into?


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you test the unit? I would recommend strongly doing that. Otherwise......

I'm going to caution you against replacing your PSU with anything equal to or less than what came with your comp. The factory units are garbage. No need to go overboard money wise, but do replace it with something of quality. Your PSU is basically the heart of your system. I'd be looking at PSUs from Corsair, OCZ, CoolerMaster, Seasonic etc. Others here might recommend Antec but I've had nothing but poor service from their units.

It's pretty much an easy job to replace a PSU. Just ensure whatever you purchase has all the proper & required connectors. Take a few pics & some notes if needed. A good selection of PSU's here:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...isNodeId=1&Description=power+supply&x=22&y=12

Is this your computer? http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3911768 You probably have the 6700 that is part of the 6000 series.

As to guides.....well, have a look here for starters. http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...search_sort=relevance&search_category=0&page= but I seriously doubt you'll really need one.

As to the power button....Have you or someone else been poking around inside your case? Generally things just don't get unplugged by themselves. What leads you to believe it's unplugged?


----------



## sbbn (Oct 20, 2012)

Well, replacing the power source worked. You were right, I didn't really need a guide. It was overwhelming when I took the ATX power supply out of the box, but once I realized every single cord didn't need to be plugged in, everything was good.

I knew the power cord was unplugged because I was looking right at it. I suspect I undid it accidentally when I was looking at all the cords inside the tower. I managed to find where to replug it in. Then since I was already in there and the original power supply was caked with dust I replaced it. The computer works just fine.

I got a Corsair ATX power supply because I couldn't find another brand that was specifically listed for this computer. I hope it works okay, and since it's in your list I'm feeling pretty good about it. The original Bestek I took out has some bad reviews online, so I'm not surprised it conked out. When I bought the supply, I used a guide on hp.com to make sure I wasn't getting anything that would hurt the computer (as far as I could tell) and as of right now, it's fine. 

Of course I'm doing hard drive backups immediately!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## C141 (Jun 7, 2011)

You're welcome. Glad everything worked out fine. Good choice for your PSU. Just tuck away or tie off unneeded cables.


----------

